# So Cal G2G Fontana



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello So Cal we are putting on another G2G place, Underground Sound and Tint, Address 15150 Slover St, Fontana Ca 92337. Right off the 10 Fwy, not to for from California Speed Way. 

Date 25 June, Time 9am-6pm. There will be food, and drinks. Also having raffles from vendors that donated there product. There will be a few of us helping out with tuning and giving out some installation advice.

Open to everyone regardless if you have a system or not. So come join us in having a fun filled So Cal day of food, fun, and musical enjoyment.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll be there! Hopefully we will get some of the first cars in the http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/105045-southern-california-test-bin.html


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Put me down as tentative, hopefully I will have something installed by then.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm there.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Im there! Let me know If I can bring anything.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

circa40 said:


> Im there! Let me know If I can bring anything.


I don't think anybody signed up for the so. cal. stripper yet.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Well we will see if we can get Big Red to dance for us


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm ready to go in a few days! Time goes by slowly.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Amen to that brother. Ok what I need is a head count on people planning on coming out so I can see how much food we are going to need. Roll Call Please!


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

OK guys got word on some give away goodies that we are going to have 2 GS alarms 1 set of Kenwood speakers, Kenwood T-Shirts, Portable Bluetooth visor Unit. 

Also We have a set of Hybrid Audio Image Series 5 1/4 that will have a silent auction on Thanks to Mr. Scott Buwalda. and possibly a set of L1V2 tweeters.

As I get more I will post. So everyone come out and enjoy some good food and meet new friends and hang out with some old ones and enjoy what we love doing


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^^^I will be there...with new amps


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

circa40 said:


> ^^^I will be there...with new amps


New Amps?!?!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm debating whether I should buy a spare laptop battery. I can only test 2 cars before I have to recharge. 

Can I plug in my laptop between testing somewhere Win?


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes you can and I am bring my laptop also sir, might not have you program loading on it but will be available if you need it.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes there will be electrical there sir. I am also bring my laptop and it will be available if you need it sir.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> New Amps?!?!


Actually old, but new for the Fit 



cvjoint said:


> I'm debating whether I should buy a spare laptop battery. I can only test 2 cars before I have to recharge.
> 
> Can I plug in my laptop between testing somewhere Win?


You can plug it in my car if you like


----------



## 93accordlxwhite (Apr 29, 2011)

I wish I could attend but I'm out of town that weekend:/ Hearing people's setups who know what they're doing would definitely be helpful! Hope everyone has a good time


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

win1 said:


> Amen to that brother. Ok what I need is a head count on people planning on coming out so I can see how much food we are going to need. Roll Call Please!


I will not be attending.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear that hope everything is well with you sir, maybe next time.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Will be there for sure, probably around 11-12 am if traffic is not bad.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I might be attending Cars and Cofee early in that morning. I might be an hour or two late but there nonetheless. If anyone wants to tag along pm me.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

No problem bring some of that gourmet coffee if you go sir. OK Neel will be waiting sir


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Neel where did you go at the show you left? I might show up to this by the way


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I heard he bailed out to some wedding. Free champagne and desperate bridesmaids vs. "interesting" Thai food and desperate car stereo geeks... no contest.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

rawdawg said:


> I heard he bailed out to some wedding. Free champagne and desperate bridesmaids vs. "interesting" Thai food and desperate car stereo geeks... no contest.


who you calling desperate i'm chilled and going with the flow


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Did somebody say Thai food?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Did somebody say Thai food?


We ate lots of Thai food after the MECA event. :lips:


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey guys time is approaching fast and if you haven't thought of it might want to bring a small folding chair, and for some of you your knowledge and tuning ability it will be greatly appreciated. The weather for the 25th according to weather.com around 87 degrees. And anything else that you might want to bring. Thanks.


----------



## jivitup (Nov 2, 2009)

I've never been to a car audio meet. Count me in. I need some inspiration on what to do with my system.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Well come on down glad to have you sir, just right up the street from you and I'm sure you will get some inspiration and some helpful tips too.


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Found your thread Win. We'll be there family...I'm looking forward to this...M


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey no problem sir glad to have you guys coming out see you there


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I had a great time, Win you did a fantastic job putting this together. It was totally worth the drive, not that I was the long distance traveler of the bunch. 

Testing the cars was a great experience. There were some amazing cars out there today.

Vin's car has remarkably well matched left and right response, it was poised and imaged outstanding. 

Dave's car proved that in the right hands the Hat's 3s can easily extend to 20khz. 

Kenny introduced us to the glamorous Bose system in his Merc.

Neel laid down the hammer with his dual 15s setup, only 1.7% THD @115db *20hz*.  Oh yeah, and >115db full-range. 

I gotta thank the shop too for the hospitality despite our longer lingering and A+ for some free gasketing foam. 

Guys here is my email: [email protected]. Email me so I can send you the info sheet I forgot to bring to the meet. It will be a PDF that you can fill out in as much or as little detail as you want. I'll post that along with your car results here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/105045-southern-california-test-bin.html

If you have any questions about the tests or if you want me to email you the files I can do that too. You should be able to download them from the thread though.

Kenny, your car is ok as it is stock. Just give me your username if you want it on there and make sure I put in the right Merc. model.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey thanks have to thank Ed for letting us use his shop got a little crowded there for a minute, George you did a great job testing the vehicles and I hope you got enough to eat bring your strength back up. Kenny Benz was nice have to thank his wife for letting him bring it out, Oh yea George wished you could have tested Jim Truck to see the respomce on it. 

Have to thank Armando and Ed for some of the cool gear that was given out, Vins car waas very impressive with the flat position 10's.

Neal keep on doing what you do sir car sounds amazing

Raw Dawg the man how many screw holding your system together might have a couple screws missing after today.

jivitup thanks for stiopping by and hope you gained some great info for your system and lucky winner of the Hybrid Imagine 5.25 set and remember bigger isn't always better.

Hybrid Audio was out in force today just to bad I couldn't get my system up but looked nice huh hahahaha.

Dave if you Dodge sounds anything like the Jeep man look out great sounding car sir 

And drew a couple other people with great questions about car audio just remarkable day even thought it got hot George was still cool with his test equipment, Hope everyone got enough to eat I know I did.

Can't wait until the next one I know my system will be up by then and ready to roll.


----------



## calicant (Mar 22, 2010)

I, like cvjoint, had a great time. I think I must have been there over 5 hours and it seemed like 5 minutes. I love all the work you enthusiasts have put into your rigs and the understanding which spins off to the rest of us like crumbs falling off a table. Talking about food, the spicy hot dogs were great and so was the meatball sandwich - I'll be bringing my own pot of Dijon the next time though win1. 

Hope to bring the Pathfinder with an attempt at a build working inside.

It's a pity you couldn't have arranged a few live demonstrations of things like fibre (how it should be spelled ) glass fabrication, stripping car interiors and drilling holes in the firewall for beginners like me to watch. I'll just have to blunder through my first build with the odd utube vid and reading this forum.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks winfred for putting the GTG on. The dogs were great! I'm sorry I did'nt get a chance to let George do his thing with the truck  Maybe next time.

It was great to see several people just coming to check out what this car stereo stuff is all about. They had great questions and it was a pleasure talking to you guys.

See you all next time


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

This event turned out great , I really enjoyed the old school car audio trivia questions for prizes!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Another great meet! It was nice chatting with some of the regulars and meeting new friends. Its a shame I didn't get a chance to listen to any cars though. 
A big thanks to Winfred, Armondo, and Will and the crew. A big thanks to George as well, with all the measuring and WT3 demo - I'll shoot you an email later this evening


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I got free gear just for eating a hot dog!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I had legal things to deal with so I couldn't make it.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Mike exceeded the legal db limit.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Mike exceeded the legal db limit.


I needed to be insured for the legal db limit.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I heard Big Red's insurance covers up to 20 motorist ruptured ear drums.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

had too much work to do yesterday and couldn't make it.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I heard Big Red's insurance covers up to 20 motorist ruptured ear drums.


only ears with low HD and great BL curves are eligible for a claim


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh yeah, BigRed's Truck... Dude really figured out some things with it. Amazing!


----------



## jivitup (Nov 2, 2009)

I had a good time too fellas. Listened to some amazing cars. Thank you for the HAT speakers. Hopefully I can get my system up and running soon.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Jim don't be afriad of the volume knob brother pump that %^&& Man you truck sounds amazing think I figured out my problem when my car grows up it's going to sound just like yours. hahahaha.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

win1 said:


> Hey Jim don't be afriad of the volume knob brother pump that %^&& Man you truck sounds amazing think I figured out my problem when my car grows up it's going to sound just like yours. hahahaha.


Hey Win, I ain't afraid to turn it up !! I think rawdawg crapped his pants when I started the first song off full tilt 

Thanks for the kind comments. I've been experimenting for over 3 months. Nice to hear others comment that it has paid off


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> *Hey Win, I ain't afraid to turn it up !! I think rawdawg crapped his pants when I started the first song off full tilt
> *
> Thanks for the kind comments. I've been experimenting for over 3 months. Nice to hear others comment that it has paid off


Poor rawdawg he seems to get from all directions. :shocked:


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

In my defense, I crapped my pants prior to sitting in Jim's truck...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/109165-so-cal-meet.html

bumpage for another meet


----------

